# vsftpd-Server einrichten



## AlphaSponge (7. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 einen ftp-Server mit vsftpd einrichten. Es gibt zwar im Internet schon recht viele anleitungen, wie das funktioniert, jedoch funktioniert keine so richtig bei mir. Viele Anleitungen beziehen sich auch auf ältere Linuxversionen. Hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung mit vsftpd und könnte mir eventuell ein wenig helfen?


----------



## Rabowke (7. November 2012)

Warum soll es explizit vsftpd sein? Ich nutz auf meinem Ubuntu Server, auch 12.04, ProFTPd ... installiert nach der Anleitung und funktioniert tadellos, natürlich alles mit SSL verschlüsselt!

ProFTPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Wenn du Fragen hast ... immer raus damit!


----------



## AlphaSponge (8. November 2012)

Hi,
hat was länger gedauert, aber ich wollte das mal mit dem Proftpd ausprobieren. Hat auch nicht so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Also auf vsftpd bin ich gekommen, weil es halt überall heißt, dass er so ziemlich der Sicherste von den Standardeinstellungen ist.
Das Problem bei dem Proftpd ist, dass, wenn ich ihn installiere soll angeblich ein Benutzer angelegt werden, was meiner Meinung nach auch geschieht. Allerdings wird der Ordner für den Benutzer nicht in /home/ftp/ angelegt sonder unter /srv/ftp/, in dem dann auch die welcome.msg drin liegt. Kann auch sein, dass ich mich täusche. Bin noch n ziemlicher noob in der linuxwelt.
Habe maldie grafische Benutzeroberfläsche runtergeladen und installiert. Nur fragt er mich,ob er meine *.conf-Datei überschreiben darf (ich habe ja geklickt) und wenn ich jetzt den Server neu starten will sagt er mir, dass es in Zeile 68 den Ordner gadmin-proftpd nicht gibt. Gibt es zwar allerdings habe ich nicht die Rechte, darauf zuzugreifen.
Meine Anforderungen an den Server sind übrigends: Zum Einen, sollen alle die Rechte haben auf den Server zu kommen und die Dateien runterzuladen; Zzum Anderen sollen ausgewählte Benutzer Zugangsdaten bekommen, mit denen sie auch Sachen hochladen/ändern können. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird genau das in der Anleitung beschrieben. Funktioniert halt nur leider nicht -.-


----------



## Rabowke (9. November 2012)

Warum hast du überhaupt die GUI genutzt? Ich würde so einen Server komplett per SSH administrieren.

Aber davon ab, ist so ein FTP Server natürlich auch ein potentieller Risikofaktor, über den andere Leute Zugriff auf dein System erlangen können. Aus dem Grund solltest du dich auch ordentlich belesen zu diesem Thema, z.B. ProFTPD: Home oder meine oben verlinkte ubuntuwiki Seite, die im Grunde immer #1 Anlaufstelle sein sollte.

Ich hab meinen FTP Server per SSL verschlüsselt und div. Benutzer mit verschiedenen Rechten erstellt ... lies dir einfach mal die Beispielkonfigurationsdateien durch, nimm dir Zeit ( aber nicht das Leben!  ).

Bei Detailfragen, einfach hier posten ... eine komplette Anleitung, ohne zu Wissen wie dein System aufgebaut ist, wäre kontraproduktiv. ProFTPd + SSL war für mich jedenfalls leichter zu administrieren und vorallem einzurichten.


----------



## AlphaSponge (9. November 2012)

Also das GUI hab ich nur installiert, weil es vorhanden war. Hatte nichts spezielles damit beabsichtigt. Finde es auch ziemlich sch*** XD

Das Thema Sicherheit ist erstmal sekundär. Hab mir nur gedacht, wenn der Eine sicherer ist als der andere, dann nehme ich halt den Sicheren. Wie gesagt, bin noch nicht so lange in der Linuxwelt unterwegs, als das ich da schon Unterschiede merken würde.

Ich habe den Proftpd mal genau nach der Anleitung aus dem Wiki installiert (_Servermodus_). Es gibt aber ein paar sachen, die mich stuzig machen.
1. Bei der Installation: Es wird gesagt, dass ein nutzer ftp im Verzeichnis /home/ angelegt wird. Es wird laut Terminal auch ein Benutzer angelegt. Allerdings befindet der sich im Verzeichniss /srv/. Ist das jetzt falsch, oder kann ich den Ordner genau so behandeln wie, als wenn er in /home/ liegen würde?
2. Bei der Installation: Es gibt so viele Zusatzpakete. Muss man davon einige installieren, damit der läuft oder kann man die erst mal alle weglassen?
3. Anonymer Zugang einrichten: Das Wiki sagt, man muss dem Anonymen Benutzer die rechte geben muss und gibt dann eine Beispielconf an. Kann man die so übernehmen, oder muss man die anpassen? Wie gesagt. ftp liegt nicht unter /home/
Ich denke mal "sudo chmod 755 -R /home/ftp/" müsste ich in "sudo chmod 755 -R /srv/ftp/" ändern, oder?

Wenn das erst mal funktionieren würde wäre ich schon ziemlich erleichtert ^^

PS: Ich benutze Ubuntu 12.04 als VM-Ware mit den Updates, die man so runterladen kann. Außer den Vmware-Treibern habe ich nur die Updates installiert.


----------



## Rabowke (9. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob sich Ubuntu in der VM anders verhält ... das vllt. gleich mal vorweg.

Dieses 'default ftp Verzeichnis' habe ich z.B. garnicht genutzt, sondern gleich einen eigenen Benutzer unter Linux angelegt, nennen wir ihn einfachmal FTP & dann per Befehl zur Nutzung mit proftpd verknüpft.

Genutzt hab ich diesen Befehl, steht auch in der Anleitung:

ftpasswd --passwd --name FTP --uid 1001 --home /pfad/zum/userdir --shell /bin/false 
-> die Zahl hinter uid muss für den erstellten Benutzer angepasst werden.
Damit kannst du nämlich direkt den Pfad, sprich Homeverzeichnis, des Benutzers festlegen & für verschiedene Benutzer div. Homeverzeichnise definieren, ohne das diese sich in die Quere kommen können. Das Verzeichnis setzt du dann z.B. für Benutzer FTP_NurLesen auf Read Only, für den Benutzer FTP auf Lesen & Schreiben.

Einen anonymen FTP Server würde ich nicht betreiben, denn jede Software hat irgendwo Sicherheitslücken.


----------



## AlphaSponge (11. November 2012)

Ich probiere es demnächst mal aus. Zur zeit habe ich nicht so viel Zeit. Das mit den Anonymen Benutzern ist eiegntlich egal, weil der Server nur indirekt I-Netverbindung haben soll.


----------



## AlphaSponge (15. November 2012)

Habs hinbekommen. Zwar nicht mit der offiziellen Anleitung, aber im Ubuntuforum wird es ganz gut erklärt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinde, was ich von der proftpd.conf-Datei brauche und was nicht. Bei einigen Modulen kommt nämlich eine fehlermeldung auf, obwohl (oder gerade weil) ich sie nicht installiert habe.
Könntest du mir eventuell auch mal deine *.conf zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## AlphaSponge (19. Dezember 2012)

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder und kann glücklicher Weise sagen, dass der Server läuft. Habe einen anonymen Zugang für alle und zwei regestrierte Zugänge für die Admins eingerichtet.
Jetzt muss ich den Server nur noch härten. Habe allerdings auch davon kein Plan wie das gehen soll. Kennst sich einer von euch eventuell mit so was aus?


----------

